# poolsandfilter mit pumpe als schlammsauger



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem schlammsauger zu einem vernünftigen preis für meinen ca. 1,7 m tiefen schwimmteich.

Hochdruckreiniger mit "Y-stück" (venturi-prinzip) ist zwar günstig (ca. 100 Eur) aber bisher konnte mir keiner sagen, ob es wirklich funktinoiert. hat jemand erfahrungen damit?

habe nun daran gedacht kleinen sandfilter für pool mit pumpe zu verwenden.
wasser wäre gefiltert und könnte in teich zurückgeleitet werden (kosten bei ebay ca. 200 eur)
Hat jemand erfahrungen damit oder kennt jemand andere lösung, die gut funktioniert (also genügend leistung bringt)?

danke

gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Toni,

ich fürchte, ich werde nur teilweise eine Antwort geben können. Die Sache mit dem Hochdruckreiniger kenne ich nicht.

Der Sandfilterlösung stehe ich ausgesprochen skeptisch gegenüber, sie kann m.E. nicht funktionieren. Ein Sandfilter dient dazu, fein(st)e Schmutzpartikel aus dem Wasser zu filtern - aber keinen Schlamm   . Der Filter setzt sich im Null-Komma-Nichts zu, einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man den Schlamm nur durch Rückspülen wieder aus dem Filter bekommt, das Wasser also beim Rückspülen verliert. Vor den Filter müsstest Du eine schmutzwassergeeignete Pumpe mit Steinabscheider schnallen, normale Pool-Pumpen sind dafür nicht geeignet.

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass kein Weg darum herumführt, das abgesaugte Wasser zu entsorgen, wenn man den Schlamm absaugt. Dabei ist Jürgens Selbstbaulösung immer noch die preiswerteste und solideste Lösung. Nicht nur wegen des erheblichen Wasserverlustes macht man das auch nicht jede Woche oder jeden Monat. Aber einmal pro Saison müsste schon drin sein im Wasserkostenbudget. Brunnen ?

Bevor Du darauf Gedanken verschwendest: Meinen Pool reinige ich zwar ohne Wasserverlust mit einem Roboter. Abgesehen von den hohen Anschaffungskosten gibt es verschiedene Gründe, warum das im Schwimmteich nicht klappt (Filterbeutel zu klein, zu fein, versucht, auch Wände zu reinigen...).

Ich empfehle wirklich, Jürgen-B anzusprechen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2004)

hallo stefan,

ich habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt; schlamm habe ich in meinem schwimmteich nicht, gemeint war mulm an der folie und auf dem kies.

bei swimmingpools funktioniert die reinigung doch auch über den sandfilter, d.h. wenn man den grund reinigt schaltet man den filter auf reigen und schließt an die düse den reinigungsschlauch an.

schau doch mal bei ebay unter schlammsauer dort ist die technik mit dem hochdruckreiniger zu sehen.

gruß
toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Toni,

nein, nein, da habe wohl ich den falschen Begriff gewählt. 

Zunächst einmal ist das alles eine Frage der Menge: Wenn sich in Deinem Teich nicht wesentlich mehr Schmutz ansammelt als in einem Pool, kannst Du es natürlich mit dem Sandfilter versuchen. Nach allem, was ich bisher gesehen habe, sind die anfallenden Mengen aber gerade nicht vergleichbar. Du musst zudem sicherstellen, dass die Pumpe nur Partikelgrössen serviert bekommt, die sie auch noch verkraftet (Kies). 

Dann ist immer noch das Problem ungelöst, wie Du den Schmutz aus dem Filter wieder herausbekommst. Eine andere Lösung als Rückspülung sehe ich da nicht. Und das bedeutet Wasserverlust. Reichlich Wasserverlust, da der Mulm aus dem Sand herausgewaschen werden muss. Irgendwie musst Du das dann auch mit dem Mehrwegeventil geregelt bekommen. Zumindest in meinen Filter kommt bei langer Nichtbenutzung (Winter) schliesslich ein recht teures Pflegemittel, damit ich im Frühjahr wieder problemlos anlaufen lassen kann. Musst Du ja nicht tun - ich würde aber bedenken, dass der Filter vermutlich wochenlang nicht durchspült wird...

Bei ebay nachzuschauen verkneife ich mir. Dass da irgend etwas funktioniert, glaube ich wohl - Erfahrungen habe ich dadurch aber immer noch nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

Also ich habe mir einen Schlammsauger gebastelt der funktioniert und den ich weiterempfehlen kann.

Ich habe mir eine Schmutzwasserpumpe aus dem Baumarkt gekauft die Partikel bis 28 mm Korngröße nimmt. Kosten um die 30 Euro. Auf der Arbeit habe ich mir einen Nippel für 1 Zoll Ansaugschlauch an die Unterseite zum Verschrauben drehen lassen. Daran kann man einen Saugschlauch befestigen. Meiner ist so 5 Meter lang. An dieses Ende habe ich mir ein 32 er Rohr von ein Meter Länge angebracht. Funktioniert wie ein Staubsauger. Das Ding saugt 13.500 Liter weg pro Stunde. Zumindest reine Pumpenleistung. Ich mache damit immer meinen Patronenfilter sauber. Das klappt prima. Und war sau-günstig.....

Gruß

Hanni


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Hanni,

das ist eine sehr gute Lösung, ich werde es nachbauen, nur werde ich den Schmutz durch mein Spaltsieb laufen lassen.

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

hallo hanni,

diese schmutzwasserpumpen - sind doch die sogenannten tauchpumpen die ins wasser gestellt werden und dann seitlich über ihr gitter saugen ????

falls ich gedanklich richtig liege mußt du aber bei deiner lösung noch die seitlich angebrachten sauggitter verschließen - insgesamt aber denke ich eine akzeptable lösung - als steigerung des komfort`s kannst du noch einen selbstgebauten steinabscheider vorschalten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

Ich habe mir eine Pumpe ausgesucht die nur eine Öffnung unten hat. Somit hat sich das alles etwas vereinfacht bei mir. Es kommt aber immer darauf an was mit damit machen will. Jedenfalls zum Schlammabsaugen funktioniert das gut.

Alles was durch das "Staubsaugerrohr" passt nimmt die Pumpe auch mit. Pumpen sind recht teuer wenn man in den Baumarkt geht. Ich habe meine von Toom (Stinnes). Die hat nur eine Öffnung. Wenn Info erwünscht stelle ich mal Bilder rein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

Übrigens: Ansaugen/absaugen lässt es sich gut mit der ganz ordinären Sauggarnitur für Pools - Teleskopstange, Flex-Schlauch, Saugbürste, die über den Boden geführt wird. Nichts anderes verwendet Sprick auch am Schlamm-Multi.  Kostet im Pool-Bedarf auch nicht die Welt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2004)

hallo hanni,

danke für den tipp mit der schmutzwasserpumpe; werde ich wohl kaufen und poolreigungsgarnitur anschließen und über einen filter (welchen?????) laufen lassen.

Aber noch eine Frage: wie hast du die ansaugöffnunf umgebaut, damit man daran einen schlauch anschließen kann? mir ist das noch nicht ganz klar.

gruß
toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2004)

Also die Pumpe ist eine Billigpumpe. Name ist O.K. Die habe ich bei Toom gekauft. Ehemals Stinnes. TPS 9000 ist die Bezeichnung. An der Pumpe ist ein Flansch unten drangeschraubt welcher in der Mitte (Z-Achse) eine 28 er Bohrung für das Schmutzwasser hat. Genau an dieser Bohrung habe ich mir ein Drehteil drehen lassen. Den Flansch habe ich auf 30 aufbohren lassen. Das Drehteil hat ein 30 er Gewinde welches durch den Flansch geschoben wird. Mit einer Buchse (30 er Innengewinde) wird das per Hand festgezogen. An der anderen Seite des Drehteils ist dann 1" Schlauchtülle dran.

Ich hatte erst PVC Schlauchtülle dran, dieses geklebt. Aber auf lange Sicht hält das nicht. Heute Nachmittag mache ich dir mal ein Bild davon.... Solange hast du noch Zeit, oder ?   

Bei Sprick würde ich nicht kaufen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da kannst du noch mal richtig Kohle für die Stange lassen. Die versenden das per Spedition welche DU slebst zahlen musst. Also Finger weg, das kostet nämlich an die 50 Euro. Besser kaufen bei www.koi-discount.de 

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen, aber da kannst du solche Sachen am Besten kaufen. Ab 50 Euro werden deine Sachen FRACHTFREI versandt. Egal was du bestellst. Und dort kannst du genau die gleichen Sachen beziehen wie bei Sprick. NUR günstiger....   

Und wenn du noch nicht bei 50 Euro bist, dann bestell dir noch ne Tüte Futter mit. So das du auf über 50 kommst.

Wenn das kein Tipp war.   

Bild kommt dann nachher.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2004)

So, nun zu den Bildern. Habe sie gerade gemacht und ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Schlich (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: poolsandfilter mit pumpe als schlammsauger*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> So, nun zu den Bildern. Habe sie gerade gemacht und ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


Hallo,
habe gerade mit interesse deine Bauanleitung gelesen. Jedoch kann ich die Bilder leider nicht finden. sind die zwischenzeitlich raus?


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: poolsandfilter mit pumpe als schlammsauger*

Hallo Schlich.

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Da hast Du aber ein sehr altes Thema aus der Versenkung geholt.... 

Leider konnten wir beim Import dieser Teichforum.info-Themen keine Bilder mit importieren, sofern damals überhaupt noch welche vorhanden waren (Links zu Hostern sind einfach irgendwann tot und das alte Forum war, soweit ich mich erinnere, schon leicht defekt).

Vielleicht schilderst Du einfach Dein Problem/Deine Fragen?!


----------

